# Payaso de los muertos



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK, 
Debated showing this because the idea came via something I did for a rescue reap in which I did not reveal myself, but I am really happy with the way it turned out. My son saw me making a clown mask using a Michael's Skull paper maché mask and wanted something for himself for holding signs on the side of the road as they are allowed costumes. The inspiration is sweet tooth from twisted metal. Used the blue foam board for the hair and painted it up as kind of a sweet tooth meets day of the dead;


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Very cool! I love the spiked hair!


----------

